# Tractoe show, Charlotte, NC Oct 15-17, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Date: Oct 15-17 
Location: North Carolina
Killian Farm Antique Tractor and Engine Show - Denver. Stumptown Tractor Club, Eddie Thompson, 15207 Shopton Rd. West, Charlotte, NC 28278, 704-588-0191 .


----------

